# Cost of swimming pool maintenance



## Stefan_O (May 31, 2018)

Hello, 

I am interested to hear from people who have a swimming pool how much they spend annually on maintenance (e.g., chemicals, pool person to come by, etc.), electricity (e.g., pool pump, heating, etc.) and anything else related to their pool. We understand that it will depend on various factors but my wife an I simply want to get an idea how much we should conservatively budget for swimming pool upkeep per year. Thank you. 

Stefan


----------

